# Be rude not to introduce my self - Newbie to Forum saying 'Hello'



## KA85891 (Apr 30, 2016)

Brit living in Texas - trained since 16 YO now 47! gulp!
Wife - 4 kids - love to work out, have a Wife who loves to work out to - whole Family heavy into sports

Here to educate myself and make sue I do no take the wrong path as I try to explore new avenues to enhance my training and development!!

All the best to you all and if I pop up in your thread with an inane pathetic ? then apologies in advance.
out.


----------



## brazey (May 1, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (May 9, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome bro..


----------

